# SeaMonkey 2.19 - Can't access or create profiles



## sag (Jul 21, 2013)

I attempted to use portmaster to upgrade SeaMonkey from version 2.17 to 2.19. I received an error message saying that the port was marked as broken. Inspecting the Makefile, the breakage was only with the ENIGMAIL option enabled. Since I don't actually use Enigmail, I ran `make config` and disabled the ENIGMAIL option, then used portmaster to complete the upgrade.

Upon restarting SeaMonkey, I got a window with the error message 
	
	



```
Your SeaMonkey profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.
```

I then tried to start SeaMonkey's profile manager with `seamonkey -profilemanager` The profile manager did not appear and I got the same error message mentioned above.

Then I tried to generate a new profile by moving the old profile out of the way.

`mv .mozilla .mozilla-old`

and launched SeaMonkey. I got the same error message again. A new .mozilla/seamonkey directory was in fact created, but it was empty--no new default profile was created inside of it.

I then tried rebuilding SeaMonkey 2.19 again, but to no avail. I still can't load my old profile or create a new one. Any suggestions?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 21, 2013)

Please, check out if this is related with your issue: 
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gecko/2013-June/003402.html.


----------

